# This might be of interest



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Kick Out the Jams: Using the “Wrong” Mode in the Right Way | Premier Guitar

http://www.premierguitar.com/articl...tm_source=plus.google.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I saw this with the issue--interesting ideas.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

It might provide an introduction to improvisation chord by chord.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Bookmarked for future referral, thanks for the link.


----------

